# Am new



## Trant (May 2, 2017)

Am a new comer......
Who is just learning the path of a true mason


----------



## Keith C (May 2, 2017)

Welcome, you have come to a good place to learn.


----------



## Trant (May 2, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Welcome, you have come to a good place to learn.


Thanks 
Teach me more and more 
One time one day I will also be rewarded a different


----------



## Trant (May 2, 2017)

Digree


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2017)

Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Trant (May 2, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Are you a Freemason?


 Not yet ......am just starting and learning how to become one 
We have those who where born in mason(family), those who where chosen by mason and those who are just like me who just learnt and become


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 3, 2017)

Oh boy

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 3, 2017)

Derek Harvey said:


> Oh boy


Yep!


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Trant (May 5, 2017)

mrpierce17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ok u will


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2017)

Trant said:


> Not yet ......am just starting and learning how to become one
> We have those who where born in mason(family), those who where chosen by mason and those who are just like me who just learnt and become


Can you explain how some one is born in to Freemasonry?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (May 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Can you explain how some one is born in to Freemasonry?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I think he means having family who are Masons.


----------



## Trant (May 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Can you explain how some one is born in to Freemasonry?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app





Ripcord22A said:


> Can you explain how some one is born in to Freemasonry?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Trant (May 6, 2017)

Born a Freemasonry I was meaning born in the mason family .......when from his fore fathers and grands where Freemasonry ...


----------

